# Re: [EVDL] Sandy's salty-seawater submerge>explode>burn 16 NJ Karma pih : Karma carna



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sandy's salty-seawater submerge>explode>burn 16 NJ Karma pih : Karma carna*

I just got word yesterday from a former worker at the [now defunct] JET
Industries factory in Austin, TX. He said that many of the hatch-area
battery box vent fans had fans that were not "intrinsically safe" ..... in
other words they were NOT the more expensive Guaranteed Non-Sparking kind.
He said a couple of them exploded because of hydrogen venting.

R.I.P.: Mr. William {Bill} L. Bales, the founder of JET Industries, died at
age 91 in Lampasas, Texas on April 17th, 2012.

If anyone's interested, I found a pdf file on early 1980's U.S. Army
testing on several different models of JET Industries electric vans. Here
it is:


http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a141187.pdf

It's very old data from a time when these vehicles were new vehicles ......
Enjoy!




> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On the next page of the same site, a gasoline car is shown in the
> > process of exploding. Worth adding to the write up for fairness.
> ...


----------

